# erase in graduated filter



## DidiP (Dec 23, 2015)

I'm teaching myself Lightroom CC using Scott Kelby's book and have really loved it, but something is frustrating me. He describes (and shows a screenshot) of something that I can't seem to get my lightroom to do. When you are in gradient filter mode, underneath the row of icons for local adjustments on the left it says mask and on the right of his screen it says new, edit and brush. As far as I understand you can use the brush function to spare subjects in the foreground from whatever filter you want to apply to the background by using it as an eraser. This would be so useful to me, but the brush option doesn't appear on mine. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 23, 2015)

It should be if you are using CC2015.3. Can you post a screenshot that shows the filter settings?


----------



## DidiP (Dec 23, 2015)

file:///Users/admin/Desktop/Screen%20Shot%202015-12-23%20at%202.17.50%20PM.png

Here is where I admit that I am a bit of a technophobe. I know I have lightroom and photoshop CC, but when it opens it says LR 5? I picked a random version when they asked, because I don't really know. It took a lot for me to get out of a darkroom and onto a computer


----------



## DidiP (Dec 23, 2015)

file:///Users/admin/Desktop/Screen%20Shot%202015-12-23%20at%202.17.50%20PM.png


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2015)

See this post for instructions on how to attach screenshots to forum posts.

If you are running Lightroom 5, that would certainly explain why you don't see the brush in the filters. Do you have the CC Desktop app installed? if so, open it, make sure you are logged in, then take a screenshot of the "Apps" tab.


----------

